# A question for the families



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

We are hoping to arrive in Oct although still a lot to be confirmed. We have two young children who would need to be placed in primary school. As we will need to rent before we buy but would like to buy as soon as possible how did you work out when to get them into a school. My concern is that due to schools being zoned, if we rented and put them in the school for that area and then found a suitable house that was in another area we would be moving them twice, which would be very unsettling. I am also keen for them to make friends and think that by enrolling them into school soon after arriving would help with that. Just wanted to know how other families dealt with this situation as I am sure many have had to????

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Andrew Family said:


> We are hoping to arrive in Oct although still a lot to be confirmed. We have two young children who would need to be placed in primary school. As we will need to rent before we buy but would like to buy as soon as possible how did you work out when to get them into a school. My concern is that due to schools being zoned, if we rented and put them in the school for that area and then found a suitable house that was in another area we would be moving them twice, which would be very unsettling. I am also keen for them to make friends and think that by enrolling them into school soon after arriving would help with that. Just wanted to know how other families dealt with this situation as I am sure many have had to????
> 
> Thanks


If you arrive in October then the kids will only have about 5-6 weeks max in a school before the long holidays start. And the school year starts again in late January/early February. 
If you are concerned about requiring them to move schools, why not take the time between October & when the schools break up to do your homework (take them along with you to the schools you look at!) then you'll

a) find a school that you and they are happy at
b) know where to look at buying
c) not have to get them to move schools. 

If you want them to make some friends, how about joining them into a local sports club? As long as its in the right general area that you think you want to live in, they could still go to that regardless of which school they end up in.


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Joining clubs etc is a really good idea and you're right, it would be better to take time and find the right school.


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

Andrew Family said:


> We are hoping to arrive in Oct although still a lot to be confirmed. We have two young children who would need to be placed in primary school. As we will need to rent before we buy but would like to buy as soon as possible how did you work out when to get them into a school. My concern is that due to schools being zoned, if we rented and put them in the school for that area and then found a suitable house that was in another area we would be moving them twice, which would be very unsettling. I am also keen for them to make friends and think that by enrolling them into school soon after arriving would help with that. Just wanted to know how other families dealt with this situation as I am sure many have had to????
> 
> Thanks


Legally speaking they have to be enroled as soon as possible after you arrive but the sooner the better, especially with the long summer break coming up. If they can make a few friends before the holidays start at least they'll have people to hang out with.

I remember our children were keen to start school for that very reason and would've been bored stiff during the holidays if they hadn't. Sports clubs are ok if your kids are into team sports, but the competitive nature of them may not be a good thing when they're feeling new and wanting to fit in. Non competitive clubs may be a better idea, Scouts, Cadets, surf live saving, dance, music/drama that type of thing. Just watch out for the fees and kit lists - they can cost you a small fortune.


----------

